# Question on the new Geneva Bible



## kvanlaan (Sep 14, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if the "1599 Geneva Bible (America's 400th Anniversary Family Edition) - GENUINE LEATHER" (https://www.tollelegepress.com/store/product.php?productid=69) edition has the typos of the first edition corrected? My wife wants to get this for me but would rather wait with it if it is not the revised edition.

Thanks!


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 14, 2007)

I have said copy. I don't know if they have the typos corrected, but the spelling (not the language!) is updated (e.g., they use thee and thous, but not the 16th century spelling). In fact, I find it more readable than the AV.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot, Jacob. It's a bunch of cash to be spending and I want to make sure it is what I think it is! Are you happy with it, personally? (Any physical flaws with it?)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 15, 2007)

I have one brother. The typo's were taken care of in the 2nd edition. The 400th is the 3rd edition. It's a little big for carrying to church but the print is larger and I for one enjoy that. I reccomend it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm interested in purchasing the Geneva Bible also. I assume the hard cover is also the 3rd edition?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm interested in purchasing the Geneva Bible also. I assume the hard cover is also the 3rd edition?



If you get it from TolleLege press it is.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 15, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Thanks a lot, Jacob. It's a bunch of cash to be spending and I want to make sure it is what I think it is! Are you happy with it, personally? (Any physical flaws with it?)



The binding is great. Physically, no flaws. I really don't like the study notes (personal preference). It is a lot of money to spend on it. If I were to go back, I don't know if I would again. But it is what I am reading righ tnow. I have no problems with the quality of its make.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Greg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested in purchasing the Geneva Bible also. I assume the hard cover is also the 3rd edition?
> ...



Thanks James.  

It's on my "book to get" list... along with a "few" others... I think it'll be one of my next purchases though.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> I really don't like the study notes.



You heretic!


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 15, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't like the study notes.
> ...


 
I understand. Disagreeeing with aspects of the Reformation is like disagreeing with the Bible (unless it is the Reformers' views on politics). 

I am mainly referring to the notes on Revelation. I just don't see Gregory I in the book of Revelation.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 15, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Spear Dane said:
> ...



Given it's heavy promotion by Gary DeMar et al I would imagine that those responsible for this new edition are mostly partial preterists.


----------

